# Kahr PM45: Sad Conclusion



## ampgoesto11

Recently on this web site, I described some serious problems I was having with my new Kahr PM45. I want to be clear that I have owned several other Kahr handguns that have performed flawlessly. However, my PM45, for which I paid $700, or so, was a lemon. And I say that with complete assurance that the gun was, in fact, absolute rubbish. I guess this happens from time to time. It just has never happened to me.

Kahr Service sent back the pistol after replacing the magazine catch and installing a new barrel, which suggests that there was something wrong with the old ones, I guess. Upon testing, I could never get more than two rounds fired before a round lodged in the chamber with the slide stuck (same problem as before). Again, I had to ask for the assistance of a gunsmith.On the bright side, if there is one, the magazines stayed inserted. However, I believe I can conclude that Kahr Service failed to test the gun sufficiently. 

The Kahr Service Supervisor, with loads of enthusiasm, would not agree to refund my money. Since I am not interested in owning another Kahr (lemon-soured?), let alone the one being sent back to me, I consulted with a good friend who agreed to allow his gunsmith to purchase the gun. I incured a $200 loss, postage not included.

To appease my frustration, my good friend sold me a new Kimber Ultra CDP II at cost +5%. I should have purchased this gun in the first place. It is superb. It shot 200 rounds perfectly, right from the box. It is far easier to shoot than the Kahr, though it is a little heavier to carry. But with a new Galco holster, it conceals very nicely. 

Maybe I shouldn't compare the Kimber to the Kahr. They really are two very different guns. Maybe it's like comparing apples to lemons! Sorry, couldn't resist. Good luck with your Kahrs.


----------



## zhurdan

Sorry they couldn't get it fixed for you, but like I said in your other thread... when you get that short with the .45, it's going to have issues regardless.

I have a 4" and a 5" Kimber. Both run well, but every 3" I've shot or watched friends shoot have had issues with feeding. I really hope this one runs smoothly for you. It sounds like you've been thru enough to get a gun that runs.


----------



## dondavis3

Sorry to hear about your Kahr problems - I know that they are good guns.

I've got a Kimber Pro CDP II and have had great shooting with mine too.










I added the Crimson Trace Laser grips to mine and really like them too.

I have other .45's also, but since getting my Kimber 8 months ago, it's the only .45 I've been shooting.

:smt1099


----------



## stvan1

My new PM45 (problems from round one) has been at the Kahr factory since 10-12 waiting for a new frame, the trigger would not reset. I'll probably trade it for a glock 30SF or Glock 36 when it finally gets back. Sad because the Kahr PM45 was very accurate when it would fire but the sad/slow CS and out of the box problems just leave me wanting something better.


----------



## thevirginian

stvan1 said:


> My new PM45 (problems from round one) has been at the Kahr factory since 10-12 waiting for a new frame, the trigger would not reset. I'll probably trade it for a glock 30SF or Glock 36 when it finally gets back. Sad because the Kahr PM45 was very accurate when it would fire but the sad/slow CS and out of the box problems just leave me wanting something better.


What happen to your 45 Kahr, did Kahr fix it for you? Reason for asking my trigger is not resetting happens every shot have to pull slide back about 3/4" to reset, and throwing brass back into my head,mouth,right ear, but the last shot throws brass up to 13ft. stright behind me. Do you think Kahr will fix it ? Also got a chip out of left fromt rail that slide sit on, and a place between the barrel and the spring recoil rod that getting bigger. This gun has only been shot 73 times.All this is trouble from KAHR


----------



## Shipwreck

It is a thread OVER 2 years old and the original poster has only 10 posts, therefore he is likely not a regular poster here. I doubt he will come back...


----------



## thevirginian

Ok thanks


----------

